# Como saber si las monedas que te venden son autenticas ?



## SIRIO (23 Mar 2009)

A ver si alguno de los entendidos del foro puede ayudarme.
Qué pruebas puede uno hacer con las monedas de plata, para verificar su autenticidad y que no te den gato por liebre ?

Además de la prueba del tintineo y el sonido al caer y del imán, qué otra prueba se podría hacer.

Se supone que pesarla y medirla no sirve de mucho, pues si es falsa, las dimensiones seran las mismas.

¿ Alguno sabe algo de esto ?

Gracias


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Mar 2009)

SIRIO dijo:


> A ver si alguno de los entendidos del foro puede ayudarme.
> Qué pruebas puede uno hacer con las monedas de plata, para verificar su autenticidad y que no te den gato por liebre ?
> 
> Además de la prueba del tintineo y el sonido al caer y del imán, qué otra prueba se podría hacer.
> ...



pesarlas, es casi lo mejor.

echarles lejia, si se ponen negras como los cojones de un grillo, es plata XD


----------



## Ulisses (23 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> pesarlas, es casi lo mejor.
> 
> echarles lejia, si se ponen negras como los cojones de un grillo, es plata XD




Hay una fórmula infalible para saberlo: si se las compras a Tio Gilito, a Monsterspeculator o a Segundaresidencia, ten por seguro que son falsas:

Bueno, ahora en serio: usa una balanza electrónica y un pie de rey digital. Lo ideal sería disponer de otra moneda igual sobre la que tengas la certeza de que es auténtica y conocer la tolerancia máxima que puede haber de una a otra. Sobre eso, los tres foreros que he citado antes, quizá te puedan ayudar.

En las de oro hay unos kits de prueba que consisten en unas botellitas de ácido que hacen reaccionar el metal dependiendo de su pureza, pero yo no dispongo de ellos y no los he visto a la venta en internet.


----------



## Germain (23 Mar 2009)

A mí lo que realmente me interesa es saber como darle una pátina a las monedas que están demasiado limpias, me gusta más el color de la plata vieja. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Mar 2009)

Germain dijo:


> A mí lo que realmente me interesa es saber como darle una pátina a las monedas que están demasiado limpias, me gusta más el color de la plata vieja. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?



pues lejia, la reduces con agua para que no sea tan agresiva y veras como se vuelven "viejas" ;-)

Yo lo probe y funciona perfectamente. Ademas si no se oscurecen, ya sabes que no es plata, jejeje


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (23 Mar 2009)

Germain dijo:


> A mí lo que realmente me interesa es saber como darle una pátina a las monedas que están demasiado limpias, me gusta más el color de la plata vieja. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?



Lo han dicho más arriba: Métela en lejía y al instante se te vuelve negra. Si te has pasado de negra, se limpia con amoniaco y se vuelve de nuevo blanca instantáneamente.

Entre medias encontrarás lá pátina que te gusta. 

Las que están brillantes han sido limpiadas con productos específicos para la plata y son feas de narices (precisamente porque el brillo es antinatural).

A mi me gustaria saber darles una pátina marrón genial que tienen algunos duros como estos:


----------



## Germain (23 Mar 2009)

Gracias a ambos! ¿Pero no será demasiado agresiva? Por cierto, el tono amarronado ese también está muy chulo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Mar 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Gracias a ambos! ¿Pero no será demasiado agresiva? Por cierto, el tono amarronado ese también está muy chulo.



si le echas solo lejia si, rebajala con agua y añada mas lejia segun te guste mas vieja o menos.


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (23 Mar 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Gracias a ambos! ¿Pero no será demasiado agresiva? Por cierto, el tono amarronado ese también está muy chulo.



Prueba con un pakillo. No perderás nada y aprendes.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Mar 2009)

SIRIO dijo:


> A ver si alguno de los entendidos del foro puede ayudarme.
> Qué pruebas puede uno hacer con las monedas de plata, para verificar su autenticidad y que no te den gato por liebre ?
> 
> Además de la prueba del tintineo y el sonido al caer y del imán, qué otra prueba se podría hacer.
> ...




Te voy a dar una solución infalible (diferente de la de Ulisses...). 

Te vas a una numismática y preguntas cuanto te dan por tus monedas. 

Ten por seguro que si son falsas te lo dirán.

La prueba de la lejia no distingue entre plata maciza y plata chapada (tampoco te recomiendo que la golpees para ver si es chapada). En general las monedas falsas dan las medidas pero no el peso.


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (23 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Te voy a dar una solución infalible (diferente de la de Ulisses...).
> 
> *Te vas a una numismática y preguntas cuanto te dan por tus monedas. *
> 
> ...



Ese método no funciona para los foreros que se mueven a lo grande. Si uno de los habituales va a la numismática y le planta encima del mostrador su colección de 1100 pakillos u 800 duros de plata más pesetones, pesetas etc... le da un soponcio al numisma y sale en el tilidiario.


----------



## Ulisses (23 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Te voy a dar una solución infalible (diferente de la de Ulisses...). QUOTE]
> 
> ¡¡¡¡Sabía yo que, en cuanto entrase usted, saltaba como un resorte ¡¡¡
> 
> Mi solución es bastante doméstica, lo admito, pero es la única a mi alcance. Como curiosidad diré que, al pesar varias monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco, no he hallado ninguna que tuviese el mismo peso exacto que la anterior. No ocurre lo mismo con los soberanos, en éstos la variación que he apreciado y no en todos los casos, era solamente de centésimas. No obstante he de decir, para mi pesar, que el muestreo no ha sido muy elevado.


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (23 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> pesarlas, es casi lo mejor.
> 
> echarles lejia, si se ponen negras como los cojones de un grillo, es plata XD



¡Coño!

Acabo de meter en lejía pura un duro de plata *falso como el sólo*, aunque no lleva hierro porque no lo atrae el imán, y *se me ha puesto negro negro* como si seriese de plata. Me costó cuatro euros y lo compré por capricho, sabiendo que era falso.

Pesa algo menos de 23 gramos, pero ¿de qué coñio será?.


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Mar 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> ¡Coño!
> 
> Acabo de meter en lejía pura un duro de plata *falso como el sólo*, aunque no lleva hierro porque no lo atrae el imán, y *se me ha puesto negro negro* como si seriese de plata. Me costó cuatro euros y lo compré por capricho, sabiendo que era falso.
> 
> Pesa algo menos de 23 gramos, pero ¿de qué coñio será?.



de plata, que sea falso no tiene porque ser que no sea de plata....
es como los billetes, los hay falsos y no los hacen de papel de celofan XDD

O sino, se me ocurre que sea aleacian de plata con X metal.


----------



## Ulisses (23 Mar 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> ¡Coño!
> 
> Acabo de meter en lejía pura un duro de plata *falso como el sólo*, aunque no lleva hierro porque no lo atrae el imán, y *se me ha puesto negro negro* como si seriese de plata. Me costó cuatro euros y lo compré por capricho, sabiendo que era falso.
> 
> Pesa algo menos de 23 gramos, pero ¿de qué coñio será?.



OJOOOOO¡¡¡¡ no vaya a tener usted en las manos una rareza numismática


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Mar 2009)

Germain dijo:


> A mí lo que realmente me interesa es saber como darle una pátina a las monedas que están demasiado limpias, me gusta más el color de la plata vieja. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?



Por allí he leido a unos que ponen morenas las Kookaburras de 1 Kg poniéndolas a orear en una ventana (fuera del alcance de transeuntes supongo). Parece que el resultado es bastante atractivo. ¿Alguien se atreve?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Mar 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> Ese método no funciona para los foreros que se mueven a lo grande. Si uno de los habituales va a la numismática y le planta encima del mostrador su colección de 1100 pakillos u 800 duros de plata más pesetones, pesetas etc... le da un soponcio al numisma y sale en el tilidiario.



:

Les llevas sólo las sospechosas. Con cantidad tendrás para comparar digo yo.

¿No me digas que además te han metido unos cuantos cientos falsos?


----------



## Ulisses (23 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por allí he leido a unos que ponen morenas las Kookaburras de 1 Kg poniéndolas a orear en una ventana (fuera del alcance de transeuntes supongo). Parece que el resultado es bastante atractivo. ¿Alguien se atreve?




Pues hombre....mientras la ventana no sea de un piso bajo, todo va bien.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Como curiosidad diré que, al pesar varias monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco, no he hallado ninguna que tuviese el mismo peso exacto que la anterior.



Tú también hijo mio...

Me parece que Platapillao andaba montando una asociación de afectados...


----------



## segundaresidencia (23 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Mi solución es bastante doméstica, lo admito, pero es la única a mi alcance. Como curiosidad diré que, al pesar varias monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco, no he hallado ninguna que tuviese el mismo peso exacto que la anterior. No ocurre lo mismo con los soberanos, en éstos la variación que he apreciado y no en todos los casos, era solamente de centésimas. No obstante he de decir, para mi pesar, que el muestreo no ha sido muy elevado.



el tio gilito nos dijo que las de franco se veia en que las falsas tenian un canto muy mal hecho,y aun asi valian mas las falsas de la epoca que las de estrella 66 
de todas maneras yo estoy tranquilo, pues se a ciencia cierta que mis monedas son autenticas, lo podeis comprobar por la foto que os pongo para que os murais de envidia ante inmenso tesoro (JO-DE-ROS)


----------



## segundaresidencia (23 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> de plata, que sea falso no tiene porque ser que no sea de plata....
> es como los billetes, los hay falsos y no los hacen de papel de celofan XDD
> 
> O sino, se me ocurre que sea aleacian de plata con X metal.



mis conocimientos se reducen a lo que leo al tiogilito y lo que me quieren contar por la calle(que de esos no me creo ná),pero creo recordar que el tio gilito nos dijo que algunos duros falsos de la epoca llevaban mas plata que los originales


----------



## Ulisses (23 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tú también hijo mio...
> 
> Me parece que Platapillao andaba montando una asociación de afectados...



Bueno, en realidad éstas eran de mi suegro, unas 15 monedas en total. Pero las pesé, por curiosidad, y me extrañó. No creo que sean falsas porque en esos tiempos si te pillaban con "moneda alternativa" el benemérito instituto podía usar tu cabeza para reacuñarlas, sin necesidad de ensayador ni juez de balanza.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Bueno, en realidad éstas eran de mi suegro, unas 15 monedas en total. Pero las pesé, por curiosidad, y me extrañó. No creo que sean falsas porque en esos tiempos si te pillaban con "moneda alternativa" el benemérito instituto podía usar tu cabeza para reacuñarlas, sin necesidad de ensayador ni juez de balanza.



Me alegro. De otra manera le enviaba de cabeza al hilo de las confesiones.


----------



## genses (5 Oct 2010)

puede ser que las verdadderas al tocarlas pillen un poco de color amarillo, a causa de la humedad de las manos ?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Oct 2010)

genses dijo:


> puede ser que las verdadderas al tocarlas pillen un poco de color amarillo, a causa de la humedad de las manos ?



Si te has comido la paella con las manos seguro que sí.


----------



## wolfy (5 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si te has comido la paella con las manos seguro que sí.



y si el que las toca es Chino Tambien :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Oct 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> y si el que las toca es Chino Tambien :XX:



Y si acaba de mear también...


----------

